# Are xSFP girly? Or femminate?!



## JayShambles

JayShambles said:


> You wanna go me? It's on, biatch.. Luckily enough for you I'm too noob for GIFs.


Lol it's so weird seeing that GIF.. She looks exactly like a family friend of ours I remembered when she was young.. Korean or Jap fo sho


----------



## atamagasuita

The red spirit said:


>


----------



## The red spirit

atamagasuita said:


>













offtopic: now I wonder how long this thread gonna last (mods are coming)


----------



## atamagasuita

JayShambles said:


> Oh, shit.. So much temptation.. But, you see, I'm aiming for a year without females and see how my life turns out.. So far I'm miserable.. come over


----------



## atamagasuita

JayShambles said:


> Lol it's so weird seeing that GIF.. She looks exactly like a family friend of ours I remembered when she was young.. Korean or Jap fo sho


Hahaha. Remember her licking a banana. XD


----------



## JayShambles

The red spirit said:


> offtopic: now I wonder how long this thread gonna last (mods are coming)


Aside from everybody else I'm assuming the mods also hate me.. I turn every one of Atama's threads into some slutty flirtatious game, which of course she doesn't want it to turn out to be


----------



## atamagasuita

The red spirit said:


> offtopic: now I wonder how long this thread gonna last (mods are coming)


----------



## The red spirit

atamagasuita said:


>


----------



## JayShambles

atamagasuita said:


>


You got shutdown by somebody who's just been introduced to stiffies.. You poor gal


----------



## atamagasuita

JayShambles said:


> Aside from everybody else I'm assuming the mods also hate me.. I turn every one of Atama's threads into some slutty flirtatious game, which of course she doesn't want it to turn out to be


Oh. It's my own thread. 










And btw jayshambles where the ef is your gif


----------



## JayShambles

atamagasuita said:


> Oh. It's my own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And btw jayshambles where the ef is your gif


Bae, I said I was noob.. Which means I don't even know how.. Or, rather, I don't care how to do it.. I'm noob...


----------



## atamagasuita

The red spirit said:


>


----------



## atamagasuita

JayShambles said:


> You got shutdown by somebody who's just been introduced to stiffies.. You poor gal


----------



## The red spirit

atamagasuita said:


>


----------



## atamagasuita

JayShambles said:


> Bae, I said I was noob.. Which means I don't even know how.. Or, rather, I don't care how to do it.. I'm noob...


Here:

Open Google, type "i am a noob gif" 

Copy, tadah! XD


----------



## atamagasuita

The red spirit said:


>


----------



## The red spirit

atamagasuita said:


>


----------



## atamagasuita

The red spirit said:


>


----------



## The red spirit

atamagasuita said:


>


----------



## atamagasuita

The red spirit said:


>


----------



## Ultio

atamagasuita said:


> * *



* *








Who let you out? Get back in there, woman!


----------



## atamagasuita

He's a Superhero! said:


> Seriously, I didn't know that this was even a stereotype?
> No, XSFPs are not inherently "girly" or "feminine". Just like all types, some are (typically the women) and some aren't (typically the men).
> Now I really don't think you understand these types much at all..
> 
> (FYI: You will find many XSFPs who are very masculine.)


I see. Nyahaha xD i know nothing haha. XD Because the image i see on esfp are these




























You know the typical bitch


----------



## atamagasuita

Ultio said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> Who let you out? Get back in there, woman!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

@atamagasuita, perhaps you should check out famous _real life_ people who are XSFPs.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I guess I can be girly. My style -- when I express it -- is some mix of the stereotypical femme and butch looks (shaved sides but with red lipstick, etc.) But that's when I care about putting in the effort. Some people have thought I was a man, at least from behind. Most days I wear no (or next to no) makeup and don't care too much about style.


----------



## italix

These have glitter










Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

He's a Superhero! said:


> @atamagasuita, perhaps you should check out famous _real life_ people who are XSFPs.


Okay 👌 roger


----------



## atamagasuita

italix said:


> These have glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yeah boobs xD


----------



## italix

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah boobs xD


I think they're Katy Perry's, I can't remember :| 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita

italix said:


> I think they're Katy Perry's, I can't remember :|
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Oh that's awesome. I heart ♥ katy Perry


----------



## JennyJukes

ultio and atamagasuita flirting... again...


----------



## atamagasuita

JennyJukes said:


> ultio and atamagasuita flirting... again...


Lol


----------

